# Test run



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

After a night of rain I caught a break today....sun and cloud...perfect day to work outside. So went to work to close up the final gap and give it all a run in and see what happened. 









Made it around to this point with no problems...was nice not to have to stop and run it back this time.









This was the last section to have track put into place....took a little fitting...but went in as well as I had hoped. Did not realize how close I was coming to disaster...the portal was too deeply set into place...cleared everything but only by a sliver..was lucky this time. After I noticed it I shifted the rock over the tunnel portal up some and then raised the portal itself...now all is good.









Finally got to watch it go all the way around...now I just get to follow it around til I gain confidence in it behaving.




Also shot a couple of videos....still trying to figure out how to download the good digital cam...so used the older one on video setting, but it gives the idea what it looks like. For now that will have to do. 





That's it.....still have lots of stuff to do out there...but will just sit back and watch for a while now.


Garry NCGRR


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Sweet Garry Sweet.........*


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

Video did not seem to work....so will try again....

http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y113/reelroader/?action=view&current=DSCF3901.flv

http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y113/reelroader/?action=view&current=DSCF3900.flv

Hope this one does it...running out of ideas..

Garry


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

*The layout looks really great Garry. Trackwork looks to be well done. Congrats on a succsesful first run !

You're making progress a lot faster than I am. Guess I better quit goofing off and get some work done here !!! 
Best wishes on future progress...........

Joe Mc
*


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

way to go Garry. I don't think you plan to run double stacks? (tunnel) 
love the pair of bridges and the detail of the pier.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y113/reelroader/?action=view&current=DSCF3901.flv


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks Nick


----------

